# SRAM S950 help needed...



## GotM (Aug 15, 2017)

First time poster here. I recently got a hold of a 2012 Cervelo R5 VWD frame. I've always bought my bikes pre-built and have replaced parts here and there but have never done a full build from scratch. Anyway, through some research, I think I need a ~13mm spacer on the drive side and need to take out the preload adjuster and 5mm spacer on the non-drive side and replace them with a couple of washers/shims (~.5mm). Please correct me if I'm wrong. I don't have the 13mm spacer and shims yet but the bigger issue I have right now is I tried putting the spindle in and it won't seem to fit in there. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

